
Interview Travel Expenses, Who Pays? - daleco
I was asked for an onsite interview (already passed two rounds), but they want me to advance the travel expenses (Flight + hotel, it&#x27;s about $1K). There is a staffing agency in the middle and I don&#x27;t trust them.
I talked to the agency about this making me uncomfortable, and they still want me to book it. In the past, companies always took care of the logistics. I&#x27;m worried that they could decide to ghost me and leave me with the bill.<p>I&#x27;m thinking about declining because of that. Thoughts?
======
howard941
> I don't trust them

Go with your gut

